# I want to hear your dreams



## LeFay (Oct 7, 2019)

I looked through the threads and didn't find anything that quite fit what I'm looking for or where outdated.

Dreams interest me to no end and I'm very curious about them. Not for any spiritual reason, just general curiosity.

So I want to know what kinds of dreams you guys have, what's the most interesting ones you've had, which ones stuck with you.

The more detail the better, I'm very curious and willing to read long posts about them.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 8, 2019)

Last night, I had quite a memorable and vivid dream. I was performing surgery on myself in order to fix my legs. I remember opening up my legs and finding the tendons and ligaments that had torn. I was working with unidentified tools to reattach them. There was no blood or pain. It was a very calm and methodical repair. 

IRL, I am a mechanic with fucked up legs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 8, 2019)

Aside from my "nightmares" which I assume is my brain going "yo dummy, important shit to be done."

My usual dreams are along the lines of my own world and I'm in the POV of a character of mine, not just my sona mind you, a character.

My previous dream had me as my demon character, it was actually really smooth, there was no fighting it was just him in hell taking care of his son with parts where the two go into the overworld and walk around.
The two talked about general stuff, child asked his father what he does when out of the palace and vice versa, the best scene was when he told his son he'll miss watching him grow up.

I don't remember word for word, but this would be accurate enough. Mind you, his son is still young, not a teen yet but will soon of course and he's already fearing him reaching adult hood.
"In my immortal life I've learnt theres something worse than death... 
Watching your child grow up and becoming an adult and not being able to have those moments where you hug them protectivly... 
But neither will I hold you back from your potential, son. Even when you hit that rebellious teen phase, or become a full adult demon, you'll still be my adorable pup."


I think that was the most character development thing in my dreams so far, tbh.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm constantly falling in my dreams. And I always hit the ground but literally hit the ground with no ill effects.

The odd thing is that I'm throwing myself off ledges willingly. I'm not sure how to interpret it.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Oct 8, 2019)

I have semi-lucid dreams sometimes, but all my dreams are super vivid. One that really stands out was set on a playground that was shaped like a massive castle, but made entirely out of those metal bars that are usually shaped like half-spheres made of triangles. There was an entire crew of pirates on it, all climbing, singing and drinking. Their ship was an airship with a giant rubber ducky for it's balloon, and it was tethered to the top of the playground-castle. I wound up flying it all over the place with them and showed up to school in it. I don't remeber much after that. It was a wild one. If you want to chat about some other weird dreams, I have so many. Some of my dreams even continue from one dream to the next, but over the course of months, not nights. It's pretty wild, and I'm not sure what causes it.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

cerulean_blues said:


> I have semi-lucid dreams sometimes, but all my dreams are super vivid. One that really stands out was set on a playground that was shaped like a massive castle, but made entirely out of those metal bars that are usually shaped like half-spheres made of triangles. There was an entire crew of pirates on it, all climbing, singing and drinking. Their ship was an airship with a giant rubber ducky for it's balloon, and it was tethered to the top of the playground-castle. I wound up flying it all over the place with them and showed up to school in it. I don't remeber much after that. It was a wild one. If you want to chat about some other weird dreams, I have so many. Some of my dreams even continue from one dream to the next, but over the course of months, not nights. It's pretty wild, and I'm not sure what causes it.


 I'm down to hear anymore you have, and anymore anyone else here has had. Like I said I'm very interested in hearing about them. Especially ones like this. The fantastical and surreal one are my favorite. They're like stories to me, original and interesting simply for the fact that they make no sense yet perfect sense at the same time.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Last night, I had quite a memorable and vivid dream. I was performing surgery on myself in order to fix my legs. I remember opening up my legs and finding the tendons and ligaments that had torn. I was working with unidentified tools to reattach them. There was no blood or pain. It was a very calm and methodical repair.
> 
> IRL, I am a mechanic with fucked up legs.


 I'm sorry to hear about your leg friend. Perhaps your dreams are a bit more literal. I won't pretend I understand its meaning since dreams are not typically so obvious. But thank you for sharing this with me.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Aside from my "nightmares" which I assume is my brain going "yo dummy, important shit to be done."
> 
> My usual dreams are along the lines of my own world and I'm in the POV of a character of mine, not just my sona mind you, a character.
> 
> ...



Yes dreams with stories are so interesting. Some are more complicated then others and some really stick with you and inspire. This was a very interesting read.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'm constantly falling in my dreams. And I always hit the ground but literally hit the ground with no ill effects.
> 
> The odd thing is that I'm throwing myself off ledges willingly. I'm not sure how to interpret it.



Well most dreams have no literal interpretations. For example some believe that dreams of your teeth falling out signifys loneliness. A falling dream like the Watch tower typically signifys change. Atleast if you believe in that sort of stuff. But this might be another quite literal dream and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 8, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your leg friend. Perhaps your dreams are a bit more literal. I won't pretend I understand its meaning since dreams are not typically so obvious. But thank you for sharing this with me.



Most of my dreams are whimsical nonsense. This was one of the few literal and practical dreams: I will fix my own legs since the doctors can't.
BTW, I'm not so bad off. I can walk, and half ass run, it's just painful as heck.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Most of my dreams are whimsical nonsense. This was one of the few literal and practical dreams: I will fix my own legs since the doctors can't.
> BTW, I'm not so bad off. I can walk, and half ass run, it's just painful as heck.


 Well again I'm sorry you have to deal with that. But if you have anymore dreams you want to talk about I'm all ears


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 8, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Yes dreams with stories are so interesting. Some are more complicated then others and some really stick with you and inspire. This was a very interesting read.


The bad thing about it is if I'm woken up in middle of it, I'm left with the worst cliff hanger mostly.
Used to have a dream journel but that was mostly to help with tracking the dream and helping it get to the story based stuff, or even as a way to make stories without being awake to make them.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> The bad thing about it is if I'm woken up in middle of it, I'm left with the worst cliff hanger mostly.
> Used to have a dream journel but that was mostly to help with tracking the dream and helping it get to the story based stuff, or even as a way to make stories without being awake to make them.



Well yours seems a lot more I guess vivid and fluid. But I imagine that it doesn't pick up right where it left off. I find that when you have a dream like that, closing your eyes and really focusing on where you left off so long as you maintain a half asleep phase can allow you to have sort of a quasi-dream that allows you to push the narrative (but unfortunately gives you more control and less surrealism) and I've even found that it can carry over into a full on dream. It's difficult to explain. But you should continue cataloguing your dreams. Theres a lot to be gained from them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 8, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Well yours seems a lot more I guess vivid and fluid. But I imagine that it doesn't pick up right where it left off. I find that when you have a dream like that, closing your eyes and really focusing on where you left off so long as you maintain a half asleep phase can allow you to have sort of a quasi-dream that allows you to push the narrative (but unfortunately gives you more control and less surrealism) and I've even found that it can carry over into a full on dream. It's difficult to explain. But you should continue cataloguing your dreams. Theres a lot to be gained from them.


No, it never picks up when I left off. I mean, I could certainally try and train my brain to do that, however dreams rarely stay in one's head so it ends up disappearing, I only remember vivid stuff like that quote and what in general it was about, like I wouldn't be able to tell if they actually went fishing for example or if they just went hunting, knowing them both are equally possible.

Oh yeah, trying to go back to sleep near when you wake up can possibly help you get back to it, but success rates have been low. Unless it's surprise cutaway at the cliff hanger and the dream was doing it all along.

In a way I've been cataloguing them, in some cases. Like some of my characters were made because they were in my dreams, maybe not 100% accurate and were modified.
But otherwise yeah, I should prob catalogue 'em more, great story potential.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 8, 2019)

I don’t usually dream, but when I do dream, they’re fairly creative in nature.

I remember I had one dream where I was flying. I had wings, and everything. I think they were feathered wings, if I can recall. I remember seeing similar winged people in that dream, one was a man who had bat-like wings.

Another dream I had was fairly recent. It was all visuals, but I could easily make a story out of this dream. I remember people in black, with hoods, and each person was color coded. They had a lair that they could access through portals, and the dream followed this group causing mischief wherever they went. Katsuki Bakugo from BNHA was a part of this group, for some reason, but I’m sure that was just my brain filling in gaps.

I have strange dreams, but they always leave me inspired to write afterwards.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 8, 2019)

You want to hear my dreams?  Is there an audio output somewhere for that?  I have dreamed of being a feral Sabertooth out stalking prey in the woods before.  A couple of times actually.  Never caught anything, just moving among the trees and grass with mottled sunshing slashing in from one side.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 8, 2019)

About once a month I have a recurring nightmare that I'm being chased by a xenomorph which is an improvement over past recurring nightmares where I'm back in high school and I have 4 minutes to get to class but I can't remember where my locker is, then when I find it, I can't remember the combination, and then once it's open, I can't remember my class schedule, and then I notice I'm missing a shoe.

But not long ago I had a very vivid dream that I was in a Warner Brothers Studio Store (which all closed years ago), and was watching the premier of a new cartoon series that mixed all the WB characters ever into different cartoon shorts.  Like a WB extended universe show.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh, what a nice idea for a thread! I'm interested in dreams, too. I...dream almost always the "same" dreams, I can clearly see patterns here.

The dreams I don't like are about people from the past. And they act just like what I would expect from them. I met some stubborn people in the past and it's really hard to talk with them, because they think they are always right and not open for other opinions. And in my dreams I try to explain something to them, within the conext of that specific dream. Frustrating, haha.

I rarely have "nightmares", but when I do, it's always some sort of monster/s chasing me. I have to run, run, run until I wake up. I'm jumping, climbing, because I don't wanna die of course. I can't say what kind of monsters they are. More like... Hm... Yeah, they have the stature of gorillas and are as fast as them. My heart is pounding so fast, when I wake up.
What I'm really afraid of are bunkers deep down the earth. Really dark and dirty places, rusty like in a Silent Hill game... Because they are so dark and deep, it's hard to get out. There are all kinds of monsters, too, of course~ Luckily I had those dreams only 1 or 2 times in my life.
The other "nightmares" are about Zombies. They are more like movies most of the time. Nothing special to tell here, just your typical survival story.

Sometimes I know that I dream! When something strange happens I'm like "Aaalright...I'm outta here!" I open my eyes in my dream and I'm awake. I like those dreams, I always try to do as many crazy things as possible that would never be possible in real life! Those dreams are so rare, I didn't have many of those in my life. If there is trick to "provoke" them, I would try it, haha.

One of the actual most amazing dreams I had, was where I was able to fly! It was a bit rough, but it was a fun experience. Imagine how fast you can travel between places without the help of any device!

There are...patterns across all my dreams. It's always a red-ish afternoon and I don't know why. And often I like to go to a specific place that only exists in my dreams. A huge city with many stores. Sometimes I go there for shopping, looking for new awesome video games! But sometimes I'm looking there for something. I don't know what it is, but I always feel that I will find it there. I always walk all the way from my house to this place. Always. The travel is a always a nice experience. The travel is the actual adventure and I like the possibilites what can happen here. I see cool people, they are mostly like fantasy characters.

And then we have those bizarre dreams. I get on a bus and the bus driver drives like crazy! He crashes into everything, such a sucidal person. Or driving/falling down a mountain...

And finally those dreams where I can't even walk a straight street. I just can't. I have to hold on a fence and "crawl" my way up the street. I think this is because of my sleeping position and it effects my dreams. Because of that I almost never can fire a gun. (Which is important when I dream about zombies!) I just can't pull the trigger. I use both hands and it barely works. In general, the physics in my dreams are really strange sometimes.

What do you dream, LeFay?


----------



## LeFay (Oct 8, 2019)

Heppi said:


> Oh, what a nice idea for a thread! I'm interested in dreams, too. I...dream almost always the "same" dreams, I can clearly see patterns here.
> 
> The dreams I don't like are about people from the past. And they act just like what I would expect from them. I met some stubborn people in the past and it's really hard to talk with them, because they think they are always right and not open for other opinions. And in my dreams I try to explain something to them, within the conext of that specific dream. Frustrating, haha.
> 
> ...



I see a lot of patterns in yours. Much of what we experience in dreams has a lot less to do with what we see and more to do with what we feel. What our instincts are telling us and typically we don't have cognitive control but rather the dream pushes us to do things and go with the flow. I find that dreams like that typically manifest in people with high amounts of stress. Usually reoccurring ones are also a product of it but not always. 

Some other patterns I've noticed are flapping ones arms and legs allows you to fly, no matter how fast you want to run, if you consciously run it's like theres a thick gelatin surrounding you and you move slowly and heavily. Others have agreed with me on this but it maybe different from others.

But I think your dreams come from a high amount of stress. I could be wrong though, everyone is different.

As far as what I dream I'll share one of my favorites. It was a quick one.

So I was laying in my bed, in my room (_which was in great and vivid detail minus the colors being heavily saturated and blurred_) reading one of my occult books called "Divination" (_I used to study witchcraft and occultism_) and I was levitating it in the air. Of course when you try and read in your dreams the words are either blurred or incomprehensible.

But anyway all of a sudden the book flys around the room, goes to the end of my bed, the pages splay and flip through very quickly and drops.

I look over the bed to see nothing, but, between the time the book dropped and I leaned over the bed I was awake. I don't remember the transition between being asleep and waking up, but looking over the bed I was awake.

I've had a couple other ones like that but that one definitely stuck with me XD


----------



## Kinare (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't dream very much, and when I do, they tend to be very weird. The most recent dream I recall was just a few days ago. I can't recall specific details, I just remember there was a school (never been in one similar looking) and I was walking around in it, I don't remember why, maybe some classes? I also remember a school bus, a mall, a store which I felt like was the one I worked in for a while but looked far different, and a hotel all being in that dream at some point. The main thing though was that my stalker from high school was there and following me around to all of these different places. I don't remember anything that was said between us, all I remember is feeling the same way now that I did then: he's creepy, but harmless and while I do want him to go away I don't feel a sense of danger. I've thought about him outside of dreams recently. Any time I meet a potential mate this guy pops into my head reminding me what my experience with guys is like... He was a troubled kid and I probably should have taken his "idle threats" to "come to my house and get me if he wanted to" more seriously. He did know where I lived because my dumbass brother told him... Luckily it never turned into anything, he never laid a hand on me, he only ever made verbal comments of such a nature (which is still bad, don't do what I did and let it slide, I absolutely should have told the school about it and my parents just in case something did happen).

There have been other dreams I remember bits and pieces of from younger years that stuck with me, but can't be arsed atm to type them out. May come back later to do so.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 9, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I see a lot of patterns in yours. Much of what we experience in dreams has a lot less to do with what we see and more to do with what we feel. What our instincts are telling us and typically we don't have cognitive control but rather the dream pushes us to do things and go with the flow. I find that dreams like that typically manifest in people with high amounts of stress. Usually reoccurring ones are also a product of it but not always.
> 
> Some other patterns I've noticed are flapping ones arms and legs allows you to fly, no matter how fast you want to run, if you consciously run it's like theres a thick gelatin surrounding you and you move slowly and heavily. Others have agreed with me on this but it maybe different from others.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Yes I was probably stressed when I had that dreams. I noticed that I dream a lot as well, when I thought a lot the day before or talked a lot to people. The reason for my "nightmares" were probably the horror movies, I watched a lot many years ago, haha.

Yeah, dreams can be really intense and when you awake, you remember everything or can't even tell if you are still dreaming, like with your experience.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)

I dreamed a dream of times gone by, when hopes were high and life worth living. 
I dreamed that love would never die, I dreamed that God would be forgiving.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Last night I dreamed about going to hospital with two unknown figures that seemed to be friendly, after I was out of hospital I took a train back to Scotland, but It actually went to Michigan, I saw two people in suits (You know what kind) exiting the train, then me asking "where am I?" And someone answering Michigan, I left the train to look the ground was covered in snow, the train started to leave and I rushed back to it but turned at the last second, I saw my best friend in bright red fursuit and i want to go over to him, but he vanished, there was a deep ravine behind where he was with a small river at the bottom with a strong tide and a rickety bridge crossing it made of wood but no railings, i egnored the bridge and slid down i walked threw one or two steps then staying against the side where i started, then trying back to climb up, then i woke up, pretty weird if you ask me


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 9, 2019)

It's a shame Dream Threads die out so quickly. But then again, unless one is actively writing down what they dream about, the content will seem lacking so it makes sense.

Also because most humans can only remember what happened in their dreams for a few dream seconds.

One that sticks out to me is how dreams developed my 'sona.

Another would be the dreams I had as a hatch-ling when I went to practice Lucid Dreaming and Zen Meditation. I became good at Lucid Dreaming but I stopped for reasons relating to dreams. I won't get too into it because religion becomes involved. Moving on...

..

I like it when dreams have a soundtrack. It is like watching a movie only the movie has a soundtrack and the cast of characters are people you seen before.

I don't, however like it when family or friends are involved in dreams. I also don't like it when dreams feel so real, that you don't remember falling asleep because you are so invested in the dream realm, you never realized you were dreaming until you wake up.

All of that can be scary much like Sleep Paralysis and "Inception".

Either way, Dreaming boosts creativity which is why I spend most of my waking hours, sleeping... Only I am not creative... =P


----------



## LeFay (Oct 9, 2019)

Kinare said:


> I don't dream very much, and when I do, they tend to be very weird. The most recent dream I recall was just a few days ago. I can't recall specific details, I just remember there was a school (never been in one similar looking) and I was walking around in it, I don't remember why, maybe some classes? I also remember a school bus, a mall, a store which I felt like was the one I worked in for a while but looked far different, and a hotel all being in that dream at some point. The main thing though was that my stalker from high school was there and following me around to all of these different places. I don't remember anything that was said between us, all I remember is feeling the same way now that I did then: he's creepy, but harmless and while I do want him to go away I don't feel a sense of danger. I've thought about him outside of dreams recently. Any time I meet a potential mate this guy pops into my head reminding me what my experience with guys is like... He was a troubled kid and I probably should have taken his "idle threats" to "come to my house and get me if he wanted to" more seriously. He did know where I lived because my dumbass brother told him... Luckily it never turned into anything, he never laid a hand on me, he only ever made verbal comments of such a nature (which is still bad, don't do what I did and let it slide, I absolutely should have told the school about it and my parents just in case something did happen).
> 
> There have been other dreams I remember bits and pieces of from younger years that stuck with me, but can't be arsed atm to type them out. May come back later to do so.



Well friend I'm sorry you had to deal with that. You probably should have called the police or honestly decked him. Stalkers typically go after prey they know won't put up a fight. Busting his teeth probably would have done the trick but I digress. I'm happy he isn't bothering you anymore.

As for dreams like that I've had similar, usually school dreams for me revolve around being unable to get to class and then realizing I don't go to school anymore. 

I said it earlier but often times dreams are a lot less of what we see and more about how we feel about the situation and our surroundings. Familiarity is common in unfamiliar places when it comes to our dreams. Yours was very interesting to read.

If you get the time I would really like to hear more. My borderline obsession with them is their surrealism, fluidity and fantascism. They are like little stories our minds make for us and that unrefined and deep cognitive content are what draws me to them.


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm an active dreamer, I have dreams almost every night but forget everything except the fact that I just had one. I do remember them every now and then, and they're hard to describe accurately. They're very trippy and I'll usually be in a very strange world with a task to accomplish, which I get sidetracked from often as the dream morphs into a completely different setting. A lot of the time places in the dream are distorted versions of real places I've been to. I never get repeating dreams, but I do get some repeating locations. Ever since I was a kid, I've been seeing this one place several times a year. It's at the bottom of an ocean with a lot of jagged terrain and coral surrounding a giant shipwreck, and I can breath and walk on the ground as if there's no water. It's honestly really beautiful and I want to illustrate it some day. A couple times this year I've also seen a seemingly endless building with hallways and escalators, and the walls and floor are covered in bus seat designs. I love having opportunities to share my dream experiences because I get some really interesting ones.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh dear, here we go LOL. I have some of the most vivid and bizarre dreams ever, to the point where I try to always write them down.

For the most part, my dreams tend to involve places and people that have been most prevalent in my recent life, or otherwise have had enough of an impact (though occasionally I will have people in my dreams that are just there for no reason, or people I haven't seen or talked to in years). So for example, in the past year I've had a lot of dreams involving my current job (working at the campground), people from that job, and some of my friends. I VERY often have dreams involving one of my friends that I had a crush on before :\ Which sometimes leads to me waking up thinking "why did it have to just be a dream". Generally they are just dreams where she's there, or I'm talking to her. It's never anything more than that. Probably because I don't see her irl much at all anymore since I left my old job.

A recent, weird dream I had though was one that actually went on for pretty much the entire night. Or at least it felt like it. It started with me visiting my dad, at this house that was a very tall, white old house and had a long staircase leading to the front door. Apparently in this universe, my dad wasn't with my step mom but some random other lady, and they had three kids (two boys and there was a baby) but the kids kinda looked like my Sims' kids in the Sims 4 LOL. The kids also weren't actually there, just my dad, the lady and the baby. I think I was also there with my brother. (My actual brother lol)
Then somehow it turned out this house was haunted. (I think this might be based on the fact that a friend of mine and I joke that her dorm is haunted, because when she sends me voice messages, there is often this weird breathing over them, and she keeps hearing random things moving under her bed). And the the ghost was malevolent, to the point where I actually really wanted to get the hell out of this house. And the baby had been possessed the whole time, and I think she ended up dying? Anyway, apparently this house was at the edge of the campground I work at, because then I went up to the cafe and had this place to sleep on the deck instead. For some reason, an ex-friend of mine was here now, and he kept freaking out because this possessed toy (which I think had belonged to the baby) that was a cat doll kept making this creepy loud meowing noise and it would send him into a panic attack. But then as it was approaching morning he decided he would take the batteries out, but then he ended up disappearing with the toy and became obsessed with it, and was texting me saying he wanted to keep it, or at least buy a replica later on. I was like "NO!" and kept telling him that the toy was taking over his mind. 
Meanwhile, everyone that was from the house, my aunt (the owner of the campground), and some other people were standing up in a line outside the office building, and my aunt was at this pot with cooking water that she was pouring into another pot with a giant soup spoon. The water was apparently "cleansing" so everyone was getting this water dumped on them to remove them of the evil spirits from the house? And some of my aunt's animals (like horses, donkeys and cows) were there too also getting this water cleansing thing . . . even though it's not like they were in the house, but okay.

In other dreams, I sometimes still have ones where I am working at my old job (the fast food restaurant), or even ones that put me back in school . . . usually those ones I have some stupid test I have to do. Sometimes my dreams make up the weirdest things. I had a dream from a nap a couple days ago where I was messaging my friend on Discord and she kept mentioning some lady called "Grisilda Lemonte". When I finally asked her who that was, she gave a really odd response about Grisilda having raised her since her "real mom" left her and there were a lot of ring emojis between the words. 

TBH I don't often have dreams involving my characters or even furries. Though I kinda wish I did have ones with my characters more often. They will appear occasionally, but it's just not really often. At most I very often have dreams where I am a dog running away from something, or just running through different landscapes in general. Or my dreams will make up new characters (like the Grisilda thing) and new stories, which can serve as inspiration at least.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

I die in them


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Oh dear, here we go LOL. I have some of the most vivid and bizarre dreams ever, to the point where I try to always write them down.
> 
> For the most part, my dreams tend to involve places and people that have been most prevalent in my recent life, or otherwise have had enough of an impact (though occasionally I will have people in my dreams that are just there for no reason, or people I haven't seen or talked to in years). So for example, in the past year I've had a lot of dreams involving my current job (working at the campground), people from that job, and some of my friends. I VERY often have dreams involving one of my friends that I had a crush on before :\ Which sometimes leads to me waking up thinking "why did it have to just be a dream". Generally they are just dreams where she's there, or I'm talking to her. It's never anything more than that. Probably because I don't see her irl much at all anymore since I left my old job.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing this one, I greatly enjoyed reading it. It has a lot of twists and turns and even some mystery. I've never heard a dream this vivid or complex, or really one that's lasted this long. Typically we dream several times a night so having one persist that long is unusual. 

None the less it was excellent and very spooky XD. Sorry to hear about your crush though, hopefully you can move past that.

That character though, Grisilda, I'm a bit curious too about what they are all about. But dreams rarely give us the answers we want, like an episode of DBZ. But do let me know if she shows up again and if you have any more I'm totally down to hear them.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I die in them



Would you care to elaborate? Dreams like that interest me greatly. I find that dreams where someone dies has to do with some sort of personal or emotional loss and for that I enjoy them. Not in a bad way of course.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Would you care to elaborate? Dreams like that interest me greatly. I find that dreams where someone dies has to do with some sort of personal or emotional loss and for that I enjoy them. Not in a bad way of course.



It mostly involves me falling from somewhere, or sometimes dying in a car accident, or getting killed by a black hole.
Like half of my dreams end up with me dying.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 10, 2019)

I always have very surreal dreams that either ghostly or very disturbing unlogical ways. I find it weird how i dreamt how my old Senn IE80's cable broke and week later the cable gave up. lol


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> It mostly involves me falling from somewhere, or sometimes dying in a car accident, or getting killed by a black hole.
> Like half of my dreams end up with me dying.



Hmmmmmm, if you don't mind me getting occultic on you for a second, have you recently had any dramatic changes in yourself or your life or are you in some sort of self discovery phase of your life? Like trying to figure yourself out type of stuff?


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 10, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Hmmmmmm, if you don't mind me getting occultic on you for a second, have you recently had any dramatic changes in yourself or your life or are you in some sort of self discovery phase of your life? Like trying to figure yourself out type of stuff?



Currently I am starting to embrace at what I am good at and appreciating myself more.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 10, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Yes that's very weird, I'm not going to say theres anything mystic going on like prophetic dreaming but that is very strange. Although dreaming of ghosts isn't strange. Again I'm going to get occultic but alledgedly ghosts symbolize unresolved issues or personal conflict. I'm not sure how true that is as typically these descriptions are generalized which is why I often don't believe them but based on what you've told me I think I could see it.



I've always joked that my dreams are just mini david lynch films there so many creepy surreal ones i had but i struggle to vividly remember them. I don't go occultic since i have autism and other issues where it feels like sometimes my brain struggles to give me any dream that isn't highly delirious in nature.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> I've always joked that my dreams are just mini david lynch films there so many creepy surreal ones i had but i struggle to vividly remember them. I don't go occultic since i have autism and other issues where it feels like sometimes my brain struggles to give me any dream that isn't highly delirious in nature.



I should apologize I actually got you confused with another member. Having autism does actually change things. However I stand by my comment about ghosts. Surrealism is an interesting sort of dream as many of its aspects are not understood or difficult to interpret.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 10, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Thank you for sharing this one, I greatly enjoyed reading it. It has a lot of twists and turns and even some mystery. I've never heard a dream this vivid or complex, or really one that's lasted this long. Typically we dream several times a night so having one persist that long is unusual.
> 
> None the less it was excellent and very spooky XD. Sorry to hear about your crush though, hopefully you can move past that.
> 
> That character though, Grisilda, I'm a bit curious too about what they are all about. But dreams rarely give us the answers we want, like an episode of DBZ. But do let me know if she shows up again and if you have any more I'm totally down to hear them.



No problem! Dreams are a topic I find rather interesting as well, so I don't mind sharing them ^^ I'll make sure to mention any other interesting ones I will (likely) have in the future!


----------



## LeFay (Oct 10, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> No problem! Dreams are a topic I find rather interesting as well, so I don't mind sharing them ^^ I'll make sure to mention any other interesting ones I will (likely) have in the future!



I'm definitely looking forward to it ^W^


----------



## Arnak (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh God, an excuse to get the weird dream journal.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Oct 11, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I should apologize I actually got you confused with another member. Having autism does actually change things. However I stand by my comment about ghosts. Surrealism is an interesting sort of dream as many of its aspects are not understood or difficult to interpret.



Yeah that why just say there quite surreal than spooky in a standard sense. Like me dreaming hyper realistic versions of whatever game or fantasy art.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 11, 2019)

Most of my dreams are normal. Like being a part of my favorite game. While others are off the wall weird, like chasing a fifty foot tall Patrick star trying to get him dressed.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 11, 2019)

From tonight: there was a bullet train that would go through buildings. You could control the speed. I remember Rimna's monkey sona saying that his greatest fear was to crash into somebody with that train (can't recall where we met); the only thing separating its path from the surroundings was a strip of red paint on the floor.

I gave it a try. There were many stop points. The distance between them varied greatly. I paid a good amount from my credit card to ride 100 meters or so - definitely could have gone from a hotel hall to the street on foot instead. Sadly, I had not enough funds for longer rides, which would feature beautiful landscapes to look at (the dream camera would suddenly transition to the display of different environments).


----------



## Heppi (Oct 11, 2019)

I remember the dream I had last night! And will not share it here~!
LeFay: *makes a sad face*
Me: *can't resist* Alright, alright!

The world changed, it was the time after a war, I think. It was hard to find food and even other people. I had a cute small companion, a talking dog! <3 He remembered me of some of the Furries here. The strange thing about that dream was: I was in Mexico. I have no idea how I got there, I was just there, in the middle of a desert. And that fact made me a bit anxious. How could I travel back to europe? I can't just build a ship and cross the ocean. I had two options: Accepting my fate and live in a new continent or trying my best to find a way back to europe. And other questions popped into my mind... What happened to my home, is there still someone or something waiting for me? Would it even be worth the trouble?
Soon I met a friendly group of people, they were like a family together, they even shared some food with me. I choosed to stay with them for the time being. Later, a group of bandits came to our place and started a shooting! I had a pistol and killed a few of them to protect us. In the middle of the fight my pistol became a toy gun that only shoots those small round plastic bullets. The bandit laughed at me and then I woke up. My dreams are often like a movie or video game, so that shooting wasn't really that brutal and all.
The end was strange, but I liked many aspects of that dream, like my small talking Furry companion and the group of friendly people. I really, really liked them. It was a pretty long dream, we talked a lot. And watching my dog eating and becoming a bit chubby was sweet, too~


----------



## StealthMode (Oct 11, 2019)

I dont get dreams anymore. Maybe me sleeping late prevents the dreams from having time to appear? I just really dont know


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 11, 2019)

I keep dreaming that I'm Peter Parker (Tom Holland version) desperately trying to get Tony Stark's attention, chasing him through New York and begging him to hug me and be my daddy.

I wake up with this pang of sorrow and longing. Daddy issues? Yeah, probably.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 11, 2019)

I had a dream that i was with my step brother that died 1 year ago and it felt so good to see him again


----------



## Kinare (Oct 11, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Stalkers typically go after prey they know won't put up a fight. Busting his teeth probably would have done the trick but I digress. I'm happy he isn't bothering you anymore.



That's just the thing tho, I think he knew deep down if he tried anything there's no way he'd succeed. I was athletic-ish back in the day, no slouch like I am now. He was a large guy, but not exactly strong and fit. My brothers, both very athletic, and dad were almost always around too, so if nothing else that might have kept him at bay. But yeah... not taking it seriously was pretty dumb regardless.



LeFay said:


> If you get the time I would really like to hear more.



Well aren't you in luck, I had another! It was actually the night before last night, but I was busy with other things and didn't think until now. Sadly because I didn't write it down immediately I've forgotten some of it, but here's the jist...

So. School again. The entire dream took place in one this time. Again it was another one that I've never been in before, and each dream has a completely different one. (This bit I can maybe blame on having been moved around so much as a kid and new schools just being a part of my life, so in dreams my subconscious plays on that.) I remember being scolded for something, vividly remembering for what when I woke up, but I've forgotten now. I remember there was some familiarity with the students, but after waking I couldn't place faces or names to any of them in my memory banks, all I know is that they felt familiar. At the end of the dream my parents and youngest brother, who in the dream was only maybe 10-13 or so, met me at the school and took me home, but not because I was in trouble, but because we were going somewhere. I remember delaying leaving the school for some reason, calling to someone down a hall way or waiting for someone, can't recall. I very vividly remember then running out of the school to catch up with dad feeling like I was going to be left behind - he was holding my youngest brother's hand and almost at the dark colored SUV (we never had an SUV that looked the same, couldn't tell you the make or model of it). Mom was either in the car or maybe still behind me, she wasn't in my vision. I woke up as I reached the vehicle and started to get inside.

I've thought about it a bit and it seems like I dream more when I eat healthier and/or am in a better overall mood. I have been doing both lately, not to an extreme, but if my theory is true then the combination of both might be why I'm having so many more vivid dreams than usual. The norm for me is maybe one every few months, but the last month or so I have at least a small one every week.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 12, 2019)

StealthMode said:


> I dont get dreams anymore. Maybe me sleeping late prevents the dreams from having time to appear? I just really dont know


Do you remember when you had your last dream? Sleeping late has nothing to do with it, I think, because I do the same and I dream almost every day. Stress could be a reason for some dreams or nightmares to appear, like LeFay said. Or just when experencing/thinking a lot in a short time.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 13, 2019)

You know how in most movies and TV shows about dreams, that you cannot read words because they become a jumbled mess?

TLDR version:

Well, that is debunked.. At least it was for me...

In my dream last night, there was a library of books but I only grabbed one. All of the books had titles on them written in English.

I grabbed a random book, read a paragraph which was written in English, and it told a story about dragons.



Spoiler: Long version



Well, last night, I had a Lucid Dream. I found myself in a hallway and in that hallway was a row of books. All the book covers were written in English. I opened a random book, and written in them was a paragraph written in English.

I do not remember everything the paragraph said because it was toward the middle of the dream sequence but I do remember it being about dragons.

I wish I would have remembered what it was about but I recall half of a sentence. _"Once, long ago, there were dragons bound by law in"_

I do remember reading the rest of it but being the middle of the dream sequence, it was all lost to the dream realm x_x

I remember later in the dream it transitioned into my bedroom where I met my "Dream Guardian" again which was the clue that I had to wake up before they send out the Sleeping Angels.

I have more about "Dream Guardians and Weeping Angels" on my blog I written a long time ago on a random forum about Dreams but it is in interesting tale for another time xD



So I have a question for those who remember part of their dreams... When you see a newspaper or any paper or book, do words seem written down in a language you understand?? If so, is it an easy read?? Bonus!! What was it about??


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 13, 2019)

I had a dream last night akin to one of those dreams where you can’t run.

Except I was fishing.  Every time I snagged a big fish, I’d start reeling it in and then it’d come loose and swim away.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 14, 2019)

You dont want to hear mine, especially the bad ones


----------



## LeFay (Oct 15, 2019)

StealthMode said:


> I dont get dreams anymore. Maybe me sleeping late prevents the dreams from having time to appear? I just really dont know



It takes about an hour and a half to enter REM sleep. Typically once you hit Alpha or Theta you may get short visions but REM os where you do most of your dreaming. Infact you dream several times a night. However erratic sleep schedules and even poor sleep actually induces more frequent or vivid dreams. You should be having the opposite effect 

However if you aren't getting quality sleep when you do go to bed your dream recall is actually worsened. I think you are likely having a lot of dreams, you're just unable to recall them. You may want to try having a better sleep schedule. Not just for dreams but for your general health.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 15, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I keep dreaming that I'm Peter Parker (Tom Holland version) desperately trying to get Tony Stark's attention, chasing him through New York and begging him to hug me and be my daddy.
> 
> I wake up with this pang of sorrow and longing. Daddy issues? Yeah, probably.



I had some similar dreams when i was a teenager. I had dreams about acting out or doing things to get my parents attention. Those kinds of dreams always made me cry when I woke up, and often times I felt incredibly unloved and depressed after having them.

It could be daddy issues as I had many issues with my own parents and often those sorts of dreams brought back those feelings of insecurity.

I don't know your life but if you are struggling with your paternal relations you may want to try and rectify them, if it isn't something you can rectify then you may atleast want to talk to someone about them, someone you can trust, I find that, that usually helps. Otherwise I'm sorry you've had to go through that sort of distress.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 15, 2019)

Kinare said:


> That's just the thing tho, I think he knew deep down if he tried anything there's no way he'd succeed. I was athletic-ish back in the day, no slouch like I am now. He was a large guy, but not exactly strong and fit. My brothers, both very athletic, and dad were almost always around too, so if nothing else that might have kept him at bay. But yeah... not taking it seriously was pretty dumb regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dream is very interesting, i think i've said it before here but in dreams usually we have feeling of familiarity in unfamiliar places and often what we see isn't as important as what we feel. 

With that said you're actually right about the healthy eating. You dream several times a night every time you enter REM sleep but eating healthy, exercising, having feelings of well being and a normal sleep schedule does increase dream recall.

School dreams are always so interesting. It seems like for some people theres confort and for others distress. You can learn a lot about people when it comes to those sorts of dreams.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 15, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You dont want to hear mine, especially the bad ones



I'm down to hear any dream but please do keep it pg 13, I would really rather not have this thread locked or members banned.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 15, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I'm down to hear any dream but please do keep it pg 13, I would really rather not have this thread locked or members banned.


Thats why i have to keep quiet. I doubt a bloody dream where my relative was sewn together with some stranger, asking me only one question which resulted in me waking up crying and vomiting right after opening my eyes is suitable.

However a friend of mine had really interesting dreams including basketball, helping his aunt with perscription collection, satanic orgies and Third Reich


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 15, 2019)

So I dream very rarely, and of those dreams, 90% of them are me in this creepy, yet not quite nightmare, dream (i.e. im in a city which is half european half middle eastern where everyone is a bunch of monter-people making the creepiest, most distorted sounds imaginable, but since they aren't necessarily threatening me, i'm completely fine with whatever happens). then 5% of them are just weird dreams about random shit, and the rest are those rare gems that are actually somewhat complex for the type of dreams I have.

Here's my most recent one (this happened 8/22/19, I wrote it in a discord post right when I woke up, so it isn't worded amazingly):

the dream was essentially ethan and hila trying to infiltrate a japanese hotel to get information from the japanese government 
they go into the hotel and go down the elevator into a big dark room that on one giant wall that went all the way up to the ceiling had windows, and on the other that only went up  to the next floor had hotel rooms 
ethan and hila go into one of the room doing secret signals and shit and meet with a gay guy who hits on ethan, and he tells them to go to a certain hotel room upstairs to get the documents 
ethan and hila do that and go up and enter a normal hotel room hall and enter, then go to the room and get the documents
little do they know, the japanese government is trying to kill them with a secret cyborg buff dude, who enters the hotel, asks the receptionist where they are, and goes up angrily
ethan and hila then confront the buff cyborg dude and run away, and take the elevator down to the main room, trying to get out
little do they know, the outside air is suddenly covered in radiation and toxic gas for literally no reason
they try going outside, but are blocked by some japanese soldiers stopping them because they could get hurt, why they are not arresting them, i do not know
Ethan and hila complain to the receptionist, and she mentions a hazmat suit in the basement with a gasmask
they go down to the basement through the elevator, but little do they know, fucking aliens invade.
also the buff dude is going to the basement as well because he asked the receptionist where they are again once he got down there and did the same shit. that's unfortunately all i remember other than the aliens just doing alien shit and the japanese news being "OHHH MAH GAWWD! ALIENS!???"


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 15, 2019)

Some how, some way..one of my exes and a crush from the past was in a library with computers..

..idk how, idk why..

And the crush was giving me instructions for how to do something on the computer..but I intentionally said "..what was that..?" all flirty like - just to hear him repeat himself..cause I like to tease like that.

....
..

Would anyone like to hear more dreams.
.. probably not.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 15, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I had some similar dreams when i was a teenager. I had dreams about acting out or doing things to get my parents attention. Those kinds of dreams always made me cry when I woke up, and often times I felt incredibly unloved and depressed after having them.
> 
> It could be daddy issues as I had many issues with my own parents and often those sorts of dreams brought back those feelings of insecurity.
> 
> I don't know your life but if you are struggling with your paternal relations you may want to try and rectify them, if it isn't something you can rectify then you may atleast want to talk to someone about them, someone you can trust, I find that, that usually helps. Otherwise I'm sorry you've had to go through that sort of distress.



I find it difficult to understand intimacy and I don't enjoy being hugged in real life, not even by my dad. It feels awkward and uncomfortable.

But I want and crave affection and even just last night I dreamed about hugging a friend. The feeling in these dreams is intense and I love it. In real life, intimacy  is scary.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 15, 2019)

LeFay said:


> School dreams are always so interesting. It seems like for some people theres confort and for others distress. You can learn a lot about people when it comes to those sorts of dreams.



For me I wouldn't say I feel either comfort or distress, just... neutrality really. This can be said for all dreams I have though, even the closest things I've had to nightmares still I felt very neutral in the dreams and only went "woah" after waking, but never felt frightened by them, just a little weirded out. I have not had any outright nightmares, just a few creepy dreams.

Since I can sort of recall bits of the strange ones at this moment I'll try and give some examples.

For one of them all I remember is being in a house alone at the start and feeling like there was someone around I should be avoiding, but also not feeling any real pressure to get out and never seeing them. It was night the entire dream I think. I remember at the end I ended up driving in my car, an SUV I think (the most common car type I see in dreams, which I blame on the family always having some sort of SUV, even if they never look like something we've had). I went down a lot of country roads. I remember briefly going into a small town and driving around, then back to the country roads. I didn't stop anywhere, was just driving around. I think the dream ended while I was driving at some point because I don't remember a specific ending. I vaguely remember something happening around the house before that, but I don't remember what exactly.

A couple have stuck with me from when I was a teen. One of them was a nighttime shore and I ended up in a boat on a river. The river was full of empty boats and lanterns in the water. That's all I remember from that one, but it has stuck with me for so long because of how it made me feel and what I feel it symbolizes, especially at that time in my life. The other was again at night, I was in the house we lived in at the time and for some reason decided to sit in the middle of the kitchen floor. I had a cat at the time named Blaze, she was in it, but in the dream she was a ghost. She moved from my left, which was in front of the fridge, to right, which was in front of the oven, across the kitchen and vanished before touching the cupboards. A few months later she died, which is partially why that one sticks with me so much. I don't think I predicted her death or anything like that... but it was odd for sure.

I might need to start a dream journal just for the lulz. Since my previous post I've had dreams every single time I sleep. It's a little annoying because they are weird enough to make me "woah", but I don't think I'm getting any worse sleep for it. I dare say I'm sleeping better than normal.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 15, 2019)

I would love to share what happened in some of my dreams here, but my dreams tend to have very weird themes to them, that makes them very difficult to tell as to what went on inside my dreams.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 17, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Some how, some way..one of my exes and a crush from the past was in a library with computers..
> 
> ..idk how, idk why..
> 
> ...



I would love to hear more dreams. You have to understand that I read each and every one of these and I like each one because I want people to know I read them. 

My interest in them is unending and I always want to read about them.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 17, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I find it difficult to understand intimacy and I don't enjoy being hugged in real life, not even by my dad. It feels awkward and uncomfortable.
> 
> But I want and crave affection and even just last night I dreamed about hugging a friend. The feeling in these dreams is intense and I love it. In real life, intimacy  is scary.



Yes intimacy and vulnerability are a terrifying thing. I think as a society, as we age and as we experience things we slowely grow harder. We become more emotionally distant and more paranoid.

I'm not a psychologist so please do not take my words as facts, just opinion. I don't think it's a physical thing, I think it's an emotional thing.

I say this because in dreams physicality is often far less important then mentality or emotion.

I don't know you personally so I can't say with certaity, but I think you tend not to get too emotionally invested in other people. I don't mean that you don't care but that you find closeness with others incredibly difficult.

Only you really know why, I'm not going to pretend I do but I think perhaps you need to talk with someone you trust irl and express these feelings even though it maybe difficult.

I really think it would help you out. Also if you want, my inbox is always open if you would like to talk to about this.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 17, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thats why i have to keep quiet. I doubt a bloody dream where my relative was sewn together with some stranger, asking me only one question which resulted in me waking up crying and vomiting right after opening my eyes is suitable.
> 
> However a friend of mine had really interesting dreams including basketball, helping his aunt with perscription collection, satanic orgies and Third Reich



If you would like to, you can send those dreams to my inbox and I will read them. I do enjoy those sorts of dreams as well but yes I do believe that might be a bit much for this thread.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 17, 2019)

Kinare said:


> For me I wouldn't say I feel either comfort or distress, just... neutrality really. This can be said for all dreams I have though, even the closest things I've had to nightmares still I felt very neutral in the dreams and only went "woah" after waking, but never felt frightened by them, just a little weirded out. I have not had any outright nightmares, just a few creepy dreams.
> 
> Since I can sort of recall bits of the strange ones at this moment I'll try and give some examples.
> 
> ...



A neutral feeling from dreaming isn't uncommon. Even scary dreams don't necessarily translate to negative emotions.

Most of what you posted made me feel sleepy to be honest. Which is a great thing. I find great comfort in dreams and believe it or not, I read about them to help me fall alseep. It brings me a great deal of comfort ^w^.

The SUV one and the lantern ones made me feel very soothed and imagining them brings me a very large sense of relief. Jusy something about them feels incredibly tranquil.

I am sorry to hear about your cat. I really hope that you had a lot of happy memories with them. And I hope wherever they are, they're at peace.

And I hope that whatever the lanterns signified wasn't too distressing. And I hope whatever it was, that you're okay now.

If you decide to start a journal, feel free to post any of your dreams to this thread. I would really enjoy reading them.

While not completely understood, typically people that remember their dreams more sleep better, and people who sleep better have better dreams.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 17, 2019)

I had a dream that I lived in an apartment building, and my neighbor across the hall had 30 dogs. Apparently he had a key to my apartment, and for quite some time he had been letting his dogs into my apartment to shit on my floors. Their shit happened to be little loaves of bread and/or Twinkies, but nothing that you'd want to eat. The loaves were stacked up and arranged in floral patterns all over the place. They were also attracting ants, roaches, rats, and possibly raccoons. Also of note, my apartment was otherwise barren, with no furniture.

I stayed home from work one day and caught him letting himself into my apartment with his dogs. He quickly ran back to his apartment, and I chased after him. But then I saw that there was another man and a small child in the apartment, so I refrained from killing him right then and there. Then I woke up.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 17, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thats why i have to keep quiet. I doubt a bloody dream where my relative was sewn together with some stranger, asking me only one question which resulted in me waking up crying and vomiting right after opening my eyes is suitable.



I just remembered the worst nightmares I've ever had. They're based on a film about a German doctor. That's all I'm saying. I don't want to trigger you or get this thread locked but I had to mention it. They're horrible. I really wish ideas like that didn't exist.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 17, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I just remembered the worst nightmares I've ever had. They're based on a film about a German doctor. That's all I'm saying. I don't want to trigger you or get this thread locked but I had to mention it. They're horrible. I really wish ideas like that didn't exist.


Oh no... Let me guess, the first letter of that movies name is "C"?
I watched many horror movies in the past and came across this one. I didn't like it, at all, but I was curious because it was different. I felt so strange after watching it, so I can feel you, really. Better not think about it...

Hope you'll have some lovely and happy dreams this night~!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 18, 2019)

LeFay said:


> If you would like to, you can send those dreams to my inbox and I will read them. I do enjoy those sorts of dreams as well but yes I do believe that might be a bit much for this thread.


No I do not I am afraid, I woke up crying and  Ican assure you that it's not easy to make me cry. I prefer not to think about it really.


----------



## Taku (Oct 21, 2019)

Funny i recently had one of _those _dreams about a girl i hadn't seen in like 12 years, who is also gay,  then she hit me up like two weeks later out of the blue, and we both had a good chuckle about it.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 22, 2019)

Last night, I had a dream that I was hospitalized because I had chunks of ice in my body for some reason. It was pretty upsetting.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 22, 2019)

Two nights ago, I dreamt I met beautyofthebass, but she basically told me to piss off... Woke up with a broken heart


----------



## smolmuffin (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh boy I tend to get a lot of weird and interesting dreams. 

One of the more interesting ones was me running through the woods. I found a cabin that I somehow recognized as the home of my twin brother. (I don't have one irl so that was odd) Went inside and the place was almost empty. One of the only objects inside was a mirror. I don't remember what was the reflection but I'm 90% sure it wasn't what I looked like.  

This was a dream I had a couple of years ago and I'm guessing it was foreshadowing for me being trans in the future. I guess my brain knew before I actually did. 

Recently I had two dreams within the same night/morning that were kind of opposites? They took place in the same neighborhood. One involved a nearby fire and the other... there was a tropical storm that had so much wind, it caused snow. So everyone was outside playing in mountains of snow. It doesn't snow where I live (which the dream neighborhood seemed to be based off of) so I found it weird.


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 23, 2019)

I’ve had a recurring nightmare that I get I’m trying to stop an active shooter. My weapon raises super slow, but the shooter moves normal speed. When I finally put rounds on the shooter, he either isn’t effected by them, or I miss. I’ve practiced stress shooting, even been in real gunfights before, and I don’t miss...not very often. It terrifies me. Because I can’t save anyone.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 23, 2019)

I had this really bizarre interesting dream.. i don't have the time to write it out here all at once sadly but if you ant to hear about it feel free to messsge me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Last night, I had a dream that I was hospitalized because I had chunks of ice in my body for some reason. It was pretty upsetting.



Did the Doctors tell you you were a _cool customer_?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Did the Doctors tell you you were a _cool customer_?


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 24, 2019)

I had a messed up dream last night. I was with my family (mate, mom, dad, brother and all his pups...like entire family) on some random trip. My phone did the loud ass alert tone and spoke in Siri’s voice “take cover, shelter in place. Missile launch detected” when I looked up, sure enough, like a shooting star, in came a big ole ICBM shooting across the sky. My Dad said “ohh my god it’s going to hit (some random town I can’t temember the name)” The middle hit and everything went dark. At first I though ohh well good it wasn’t armed. Then I saw the mushroom cloud outlined by fire and lightning. I saw the fiery shockwave heading towards us, and then stop. The wave stopped like 100 yards from us. I yelled to my whole family “we’ve gotta go unless we wanna start glowing!” So we ran in the opposite direction. After that it was just a bunch of cuts of us rummaging through stores, raiding for food, and building a shelter out of tarps.
 Then I woke up because we got a call so I got to wake up to emergency tones blairing over our speakers in the station.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 27, 2019)

I think I dreamed the other day about people talking on Discord. Unfortunately, I mostly forget dreams some time after waking up.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

I had 2 dreams recently.

In the first one,I got a thumb transplant.

In the second one,I had diabetes and had to get insulin injected.
into my lungs.
It wasn't nice


----------



## Breyo (Dec 27, 2019)

I guess my dream last night was more of a nightmare, but I was basically in a hot air balloon over the city (I've never been in a hot air balloon and I don't live in a city, so I don't know where that came from!). Since I hate heights, it was super terrifying, but that wasn't the worst of it. I think I was getting shot at or something(?) and a bullet hit the hot air balloon, it deflated really quick and I was flung out of the basket. I was just over a skyscraper and just as I was about to hit the very pointy tip at the top, I woke up in a cold sweat. This is why I try to not sleep D:


----------



## Frosted (Dec 29, 2019)

My last dream was extremely literal I’m very new to the furry world and I’m confused about a lot of things and I think that’s the main reason I had this dream I remember I was at some furry con and I was walking around in a suit in first person I was talking to a person next to me who seemed to be my friend and was in this full yellow suit with brown dots and they appears to be a cheetah, and I started asking them tons of questions but after every couple of answers I would wake up and forget what they would tell me but I can remember most of the questions I asked them like for example I would ask “where do you normally sleep at furry cons, or do you go to a lot of the panels that the convention holds I don’t know just a bunch of random questions but anyway I  hope you Enjoyed reading this


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm not sharing the last one.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 29, 2019)

Had a weird one last night.

I dreamed that I was dressed at 2 AM for whatever reason, came downstairs from the attic and saw my family member get a drink from the kitchen. They said to me: "Hey, was it you who was in the kitchen earlier moving things around??"

I replied with: "No, it was my doppelganger". Noticing they were laughing it off, my dream body formed and I heard myself say: "I am serious. I saw him. I saw him! He is real!" as my voice became louder and louder every-time I said it.

That is when noise came from the attic and only I looked up at it.

My dream self ended the dream sequence saying: "He's here"

That is when I woke up and realized that the dream I had was near the current time, only off by an hour.

I couldn't sleep after that ⊙﹏⊙∥'

Freaky stuff.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 29, 2019)

My dreams are always nonsensical and trippy. I've kept a small journal of them since I was 10.

I had one just the other day where I was on a development team for a vampire themed basketball game, but we released the game when it wasn't finished, so we replaced it with a virus as a placeholder, for whatever reason.

Nevertheless, I sat down with somebody else to test out the actual game, and in the character selection the dude just said "Fuck you we're both dead" and set our life count to 0. The game loaded in with our characters in vampire attire dead on a basketball court. The dream ended with us both laughing hysterically. 


There was another one where I was alone in a big, tall office building during a dark, stormy night. None of the lights were on, and none of the rooms had furniture, but as I moved throughout the rooms, the lights turned on and off to match the room I was in, and furniture appeared and disappeared in the same sort of way, with the lights and furniture only appearing in the room I was in. For whatever reason, though, I wasn't frightened. I was indifferent about what was happening. I just explored the office while listening to the rain and watching the lightning from the windows.

I love my dreams. They're always memorable, whether It would be hilarious, trippy or both.


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 6, 2020)

In my dream, I was crossing the street, I was hit by a car. I fainted and woke up on a stretcher. I stood up and climbed a invisible ladder. I went to a room full of toys


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

I regularly have dreams in which I'm dealing with a strong urge to take a good ol' leak but no suitable bathroom is available within the dreamworld so its like a really unnerving fast paced quest to find an appropriate peeing hole as the pressure increases until I eventually wake up and realise that such need is real and quickly make my way to the porcelain throne. I think its safe to say that's thanks to these dreams that I have no need to wear diapers at night because this bladder surely can't hold a lot of content inside.

Other than this, its usually just unsettling and depressing gibberish which I'm glad that doesn't linger on my mind upon waking up for long.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't have dreams, only nightmares.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 7, 2020)

You want a dream
Well damn.........
Once I have dreamt of riding from a dark cartoony land.......and reaching to an open road, with view for the sea on the left side, bright and sunny, we walk up, and get ready, we burn those engines, everybody has a different vehicle, it was like a race or som......we then go full speed.....until I look at the sun......I am surrounded by my friends who are riding along with me....it was like something out of fast and furious, and then, the dream ends 
It is one of my favorite and oldest dreams I ever had


----------



## Kinare (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey dream thread, I got a fun one. I don't remember the majority of it, I only remember the last few bits.

From the first part I remember, I was playing a horror game, but in VR without a lot of the weird VR effects. For some reason I had the feeling it was FNAF, though I've never played any version of it myself, and the gameplay was nothing like FNAF. (This is easily explained by the fact that I watched someone play VR FNAF recently, though why my brain switched out the gameplay I have no idea.) In the game I was collecting different items, not for any objective or anything, but more like... I just wanted them or something? No idea. Anyhoo, the objective seemed to be get as many things I you can, then get out safely. That part of the dream ended when I started to "feel" an entity creep up on me and I got the heck out of there with the few things I collected. After getting out, the screen showed the entity's leg briefly splashing into some pool of what I assume was blood right outside the escape door. It felt like a "boy, that was close" encounter, though the delay between scenes says otherwise logically. The leg looked like it could maybe have been one of the animatronics used in FNAF, which might be the connection my brain was trying to force.

After that part I was suddenly in bed, holding my phone and playing a different game now. A guy joins me, lays next to me, holds my hand, I say "sorry, this is the only time I get to play this game really", and we just hold hands for a bit. Eventually we just curl up together, he on my chest. I even remember looking at us holding hands for a good few seconds. The dream ended right after head hit chest. Also, I know who the guy in said dream was meant to represent, though I don't actually know what he looks like, so my brain made it up. Also weirdly, I don't actually have much feels for this particular person, so I'm not sure why he'd show up of all people. Like, he's an interesting enough guy to talk to if we ever manage to get a convo going, and I'd like to learn more about him, but there's zero spark or anything and I know full well he has other people interested in him as he has openly stated such.

So the dream went from weird (I wouldn't call it scary at all) to just sads. I wants a rl cuddle. ;-;


----------



## Arix (Mar 17, 2020)

I remember one dream very vividly from when I was a tiny little child. Back then, I had an _intense_ fear of the idea of mind control. Like, to the extent where there was an episode of god damn Care Bears that really freaked me out because the villain did some sort of hypnosis thing - can't remember the details exactly, of course, but you get the idea.

So in this dream, there was this guy who, of course, was able to mind control people by staring into their eyes. He also had a little red ball which he threw at people to paralyze them (after which he would of course hypnotise them). Once he hypnotised someone, they then gained those same two powers. So there I was, sitting in my room, when I saw the guy just outside my window. I ran out of my room to tell my parents, who were standing with their backs to me, and I'm sure you can see where this is going. I told them that I saw the guy, and then they turned around, and they had the look in their eyes that said they had been hypnotised by this guy. So I ran out the house, and I saw all up and down the street, people coming out of their houses, holding these red balls. I ran down the street, fast as I could, hearing the crowd running behind me, red balls flying past me. Then I felt one hit me in the back of my head, and I immediately stopped moving. As soon as that happened, the sound of the running crowd behind me stopped, everything went completely silent. Then I hear these footsteps approaching me from behind, but I still couldn't move. Then I feel a hand rest on my shoulder.

That was the end of it.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 18, 2020)

I keep having horrific dreams based on the Human Centipede. Recently I have had upsetting dreams where an evil woman (think Mrs Coulter from His Dark Materials and Madame Kovarian from Doctor Who) is experimenting on children and making them into human centipedes. She laughs at their humiliation and pain. In these dreams I'm desperately trying to rescue the children before she can mutilate them. I usually wake up crying.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

My dreams are mostly sexual for some odd reason. So I can't really share.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

As for dreams I CAN share, I often have shark related nightmares... I honestly don't remember much, except I had just finished watching JAWS.  I know dreams can't hurt, but this is almost nightly...


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2020)

I had a dream that I was playing with my high school band and being berated for not practicing. It was horrifying!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

The reason I'm awake is because of a nightmare... ugh, zombies? I've never watched ANY zombie movies or shows, not even the walking dead.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't have much dreams I can remember lately. But when I do they are quite vivid and bizarre. 

-I once had a dream where I was in a floodeed cellar arranging severed heads on a clothesline, while my father played "Tower of Hanoi" with some old car tires in the adjacent room. 

-In another dream I saw my mother living in a camp trailer in front of our house. She told me that she was hiding from the spirits of genocide. Then her Trailer was blown up by a rocker gang. But no one in our family cared that she died. My father and brother did a BBQ party in our garden and invited the rocker gang to it.

-In another one I was lead down into a catacomb by a guide that looked like Geronimo Goyathlay. He lead me down deeper and deeper past several old Bones that where made into furniture. He told me that these where the bones of plage victims. Then he lead me to a chamber deep underground. There only was a single item here. It was a figurine of two mating horses, that seemed to be carved from bone aswell. Then he told me to swollow it, because it would be the only way to bring back the lost things.

Well may be it's not so bad that I rarely remember my dreams.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 19, 2020)

In a recurring dream I have I’m a mother to four wonderful children and a proud and loving husband, it’s a nice pleasa- BAM! I’m in a small room that looks like it was designed by David Finscher. Cinderblock walls painted a sickly institution green, rusty pipes with condensation overhead along with harsh fluorescent lights that buzz and flicker. The only furniture other than the tiny, thin-mattressed bed I’m strapped to is a tiny metal desk and chair affixed to the wall and floor. A single tiny window high above covered by a metal grate. There’s a very secure metal door. -BAM! I’m cooking supper for the kids, husband is putting away the groceries, my daughter helping me. The sounds of cartoons from the family room, my spouse leans in for a ki -BAM! I’m surrounded by doctors who talk as if I weren’t there, but I can’t make out what they’re saying just words here and there I lose track of. I’m strapped down, can’t move.  The lighting makes it hard to see more than disfigured and warped vaguely human shapes. One leans in, wearing a doctor’s white smock. He has a needle held  in his hand. He takes my ar- BAM! My husband pats my hand telling me this is reality always has been. I’ve never had a reason to be institutionalized. My eldest son comes in, home from practice I turn my hea -BAM! A doctor sits in the chair, faces me, a leather clipboard on his lap that he writes in. I try to tell him but I have troubles
   “ I’m not, I, This, isn’t, not..real. There’s, where...” the doctor sternly but kindly reminds me that this is my reality I am actually here and I never had any kids or got married. He mutters something about increased dosage. There’s no method of keeping time other than light through the window. I have no idea how long I’ve been -BAM! 
(And just back and forth like this each side saying that they’re the reality and I just wind up just lost, confused, and disoriented, it’s just this endlessly looping bad dream.)


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 19, 2020)

The other dream I have is I go to The Louvre only it’s been made into this giant roller coaster that you stand up sideways in. All the art is alongside the track just past arms length and you go shooting by in your car all the art is just a blur. Tinny speakers by each painting or sculpture no more than a doplar effect of speech-like sounds. And if you can answer some questions about the art you just saw, they’ll let you off, if not, around again you go.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 19, 2020)

A laughable and absurd Hana-Barbera induced dream is, well, you know how in those cartoons sometimes the characters would break into a song when things got bad? That what this world wad like only there was an element of realism as well. Didn’t matter if your house was burning down or you were having a heart attack the firefighters and doctors or whoever was needed for whatever situation would just break out drum kits and guitars from nowhere and start jamming. Which did absolutely jack-shit to actually stop the problem. You could point out what should be an obvious and better solution. “Look! You brought the truck! You have hoses! There’s a fire hydrant right there!” But they’d just give you a confused look and assure you they had it all it all under control.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2020)

I just had a dream that I got a tattoo of Murugu from Yu Yu Hakusho. I may have a problem...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Haven't dreamt in awhile, which I'm ok with, they're usually nightmares anyway.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 30, 2020)

I die in my dreams


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> I die in my dreams


Same here


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 30, 2020)

I actually had a weird dream the other day where I looked out the window and a classic red-coated fox hunt was going on outside
Also, my sister was being charged with manslaughter for some reason, even though she didn't even kill anyone XD


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 30, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Same here


I only have lewd dreams when I'm actually in love..... Sadly I haven't had those in a long time....


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

Last night, I dreamed about my least favorite fetish that I find extremely gross... and my mom woke me up because apparently I threw up.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 30, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Last night, I dreamed about my least favorite fetish that I find extremely gross... and my mom woke me up because apparently I threw up.


Definitely that's messed up.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 3, 2020)

Probably one of the weirdest dreams I remember:
I had a dream that the Biblical Apocalypse was happening, and I was taking part in a big war on the side of the believers (I don't know the correct scenario or terms off the top of my head sorry). I was like "Um, why am I here? I'm an atheist" and God was like "Too bad, now fight these bug demons."


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Here's some and their interpretations by me:

1- I woke up on the time but still laying. I thought the time is slow. Then I saw it's 13 o'clock. I was late and I was surprised.
Means: I had time for action but I did nothing. Later I will be late for it.
13 means: Disruption of existing order and disclosure of knowledge and potential.
(that's true. I had to study but I didn't.)

2- It was night and the sky was navy blue. Then I saw a big factory and black smoke coming out of it. It was beautiful scenery.
Means: There will be obscurity in my life and I'll watch it.
(it happened too)



creamyfox said:


> In my dream, I was crossing the street, I was hit by a car. I fainted and woke up on a stretcher. I stood up and climbed a invisible ladder. I went to a room full of toys


Means: There will be a sudden event and something good about my childhood.
(it happened too)

Dreams sometimes give messages about the future


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 5, 2020)

I had a dream about living on a large space ship with the population of a large city.

I was in a bar talking to someone, and they were bragging about visiting a famous vineyard and tasting the wines.

I informed them that the vineyard is actually an overrated tourist trap with fake wine. After all, it is located in the decomissioned tail gunner turret, in the far aft section of the ship. It didn't have any room for growing plants, not to mention that the only way to access it is to crawl through a half mile of tubes.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 6, 2020)

I just dreamed of two hawks fighting, it was really surreal


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a few that i found interesting enough to write down

One I didn't need to write down : my right hand was rotting, and little fruit flies kept creeping out of all the little holes in it, like the ants in that Dali/Bunuel movie. When I woke up, my hand hurt. I don't know whether I had stuck it somewhere and the pain caused the dream, or the dream somehow caused the pain. I think the former.

In another dream, I was inside the Kaaba in Mecca and the inside was made of rough cinderblocks. It just looked like someone's basement. Outside was a sudden and terrifying sound. I walked out to see that the sky was pitch black, even tho it was daytime, and a recording of Bin Laden's voice was being blasted really loud. Maybe from a speaker or something. And whatever he was saying was writing itself across the dark sky in arabic. I can't read or speak it except for random words/phrases, so I have no clue what it said, but many people were bowing down in fear and claiming that Bin Laden was the new prophet of islam, so it must've been really fucking convincing. Anyway that's how the dream ends.

  In a more recent one, three boys went scuba-diving in search for a weird round stone structure underneath the surface of the sea. Before they dove there was like a shot of one of them in a chair in a dark damp corridor, motionless, while sobbing noises could be heard, and it foreshadowed that they would all commit suicide. 
  After a short struggle against streams of muddy water, they arrived in the weird place. The main room was empty. At the end of it, there was a row of smoked windows which let some underwater light in. As one of the boys stood by the windows, a small, deformed hand suddenly gripped his wrist. He turned to see that the hand was not attached to a body, but to a worm-like stump that looked like it was made of roasted chicken; it had several points of articulation. They crushed it with a brick. It kept moving in the same way as insects do as they die.
  They noticed an open door in the same direction, and decided to investigate. In the next room (where the row of windows continued) the same sort of creatures swarmed on the ground and walls : atrophied fragments of human bodies attached to worm-like stumps. I don't know why the boys then went to the small room at the other end of that room; it was dark due to not having any window; there were bigger similar things there but it's like they couldn't get out of that narrow space and you couldn't see them clearly. Some of them had the shape of torsos with heads. 
  It cut to a black and white movie which apparently served as an explanation of what was found there. It showed a busy street where giant creatures like the ones they had seen were crawling and chasing after pedestrians dressed like in the 1950s. One was a bald human head the size of a car, it looked lacerated and I think it shrieked, with its tongue out and eyes bulging out. It was probably implied that whatever they were trying to accomplish had failed horribly. The end.

A lot more recently, I had a nightmare where the retirement home called to tell me that my grandmother would soon pass away; they then just sent her to me in a plastic bag. Sorry if that's dark; needed this one off my chest


----------



## Herdingcats (May 10, 2020)

I prefer to forget specific dreams but I have a few themes for dreams/nightmares I have:

-Being chased, often by a teacher
-An interaction with an ex-friend, ugh
-Having to take an exam that I hadn't studied for
-Doing a group presentation when I'm not prepared
-Having to participate in a cooking contest, even though I can barely cook :c

Usually, my dreams are neutral to bad. They are also usually mundane. I like sleeping more when I can't remember a dream upon waking.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (May 10, 2020)

Ill give this a good shot

About 2 nights ago i had a dream that 
I was in my old high school in the old history classroom. I was with a few people a lad named Jack who looked like a friend of mine that passed away about a year ago .he had a different name though. And he had another boy next to him who was his friend . didn't catch his name though. And an old acquaintance of mine.

My old acquaintance broke the model train Jack made . Jack got angry and got all up in his face when the teacher who is someone out of a popular soap I watch. She came to brake the pair up.

I ran out of the classroom down the stairs and into the gym block of my highschool and ran out toward the court underneath the overpass when the teacher came running after me . But she was yelling the wrong name . She was calling me Sam . And also something else was wrong.

I was a mix between looking like a boy and a girl . I'm trans FtM so i was thoroughly confused by this . 

I was underneath the over pass when a group of girls walked past .the teacher yelled for them to catch me and hold me .they just stood next to me glaring at her . Then shutters came down from the overpass . I took my shot and ran out. Just in time barely skimming my backpack out past the shutters. The teacher stood behind them clawing at air through them trying to catch me . I glared at her then ran . 

                    THE END .

Hope whoever reads this doesn't find this to boring


----------



## Glossolalia (May 10, 2020)

I have semi-lucid dreams pretty often. Usually I get kind of a vague idea that what's happening isn't real (sometimes I think it's a video game or some sort of interactive movie). If I catch on during a nightmare, I can make a convenient exit. Sometimes if I get really aware, I try to fly- but usually it doesn't work too well. I always try to literally flap my arms like a bird, and I end up being really clumsy and slow. Running is a lot of fun though! I can run and jump really fast, without getting tired.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

I had a recurring nightmare when I was a toddler.
I was in a sea of cars, like a junkyard from horizon to horizon. I found and sat in my mother's car and the moon then fell from the sky and crushed it with me inside.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Good thread! Very interesting.

I usually dream of three different eras if I ever get to dream any. Korean late 1900s town (maybe about 30~40 years after the independence from Japan Empire colonial period), the modern era, and the future era.

When I'm in the late 1900s town, I'm always outdoors except the lil shop with semi-open walls and open doors with one or two 'insert coin' style game machines. It's always been during daytime, and the background has too much light that I can't even see past 5 feet over the light barrier while I never consider it a wall. Simply explained, it's like a map of a video game where you can't walk past, except that the graphic was real life rather than any sort of videogame and it seemed like I might actually be able to walk past the light barrier but somehow I never even think of doing so in the dreams.
It's strange since I was never born in that era (I'm from '98 and it was definitely '70~'80s), and I have met my mother who apparently isn't one here and some girls that I don't really know but is a bit familiar (Maybe my dead older sister but I'm not too sure. But somehow I knew they aren't siblings though). In this old era dream, I never talk or interact with anything or anyone. I just observe in 1st person or 2nd person (3rd person but it's not that I can't control myself so it's 2nd person to be exact, unlike how the concept's been mislead until nowadays). It tends to be extra peaceful without any lil bit of affairs. Other than that, the objects/houses' texture and atmosphere isn't affected and is natural as it is, while having the lights from background almost blinding me from observing their details.
And even when I am 2nd person perspective, all I see is the three-way intersection that shaped like T shaped as a road is sticked out of a straight road, with about 60/40 degrees angled. The intersection was the only place I ever dreamed of, and I was always viewing the 'third road' direction while not even being curious of any other end of the remaining two and the opposing side. I can never know if this intersection is actually a four-way as I only viewed the 'third road', and it was heavily fended with light barrier. I think I have been curious what's over there though.

The modern era, it's always 1st person perspective. It takes part in some sort of cheap yet large resort hotel style building with the rooms of college dorms inside. It's also daytime here except I don't sense the existence of the light barrier from old era dreams, nor I have ever thought of looking over the windows. However, I somehow know it's at least 2F or a bit higher. The interior is with plain white walls that any cheap buildings would choose for, and there's no single cracks or any doodles on it. Other than that, the interiors has nothing at all except the light-grey bunk beds from Korean military, with no mil-spec quilts and pillows. The bed was head-facing the door, not the opposite side where light comes from.
I have never went out of the corridor's far end(which isn't that far) which feels like there would be some sort of stairs, and of course I have never stepped to the other stories and not to mention the outdoors. And the other side of that stair-ish space lies another corridor which seems to have the same structures as my side. At the same time, I have never peeked to the other side of my corridor and never be curious during the dreams.
Here I live with tons of peer males (unlike old era dreams where there were 0 males, no peers too) and I never know them but somehow is a colleague of 'whatever we're here for'. A few of them seem to sleep in the same room as me, and tons of others come out from opposing room of the same corridor and other rooms back from the destination I never ever tried to take a look at. These people can be either my Airforce colleagues or university colleagues, but I don't know the details as I never really payed attention in real life as well.
Oh, and did I mention the whole floor has no single artificial lights other than which seems like sunlight? They are plain white just like old era dreams' light barriers, except that I never was curious about it. It's very peaceful but something is definitely happening yet it wasn't urgent or anything that I didn't care what's going on. There were no single female (decluding potential trans or femboy etc, I don't know every single person very well) and they were each having their own conversations that it's hard to get any clue to the subjects, nor I was paying attention.

Finally, the future era. Here I'm also always 1st person perspective. But opposingly, this era is always night, taking place in a seemingly an outskirt of a metropolis with no households with designs higher than 2F, all having flat roofs seemingly without any access to rooftops. Maybe the whole outskirt had aircraft courses over it or something, but I naver saw a single aircraft nor any critters, even no mosquitoes. No moon, stars and clouds too. Oddly enough, there's no single light anywhere except that from over the horizon, pretty sure that direction is to the metropolis. No streetlamps, not even road indicators and none of the houses have lit their rooms yet they are visible thanks to the light emitted from over the horizon, while being only one side, this is how I assumed it to be from metropolis. Just like any other dreams, I never tried to see the opposite side where seems to be darkness as I scanned past the edge of where the horizon light ends. And somehow I knew there was only ocean, while no single sound can be heard from all the directions.
Here I'm awake from a familiar yet never-been house that has two sides of the wall are all transparent, maybe it's glass. And I was in a wide room of that house with nothing but a square pillar at the middle and a wide rectangular bed located somewhere between a normal wall and the pillar. And this time, unlike the dorms, the bed is head-facing the window and the opposite side standing a door leading to the living room which is about 70% of the size of my almost empty 'bedroom'. Plus, there were no lamps or anything installed and the ceiling was just made of flat wall. No wonder there aren't any lights from other households.
I left my house which was definitely mine, and started heading somewhere without any clue to my goals. When I observed the surroundings, there were no single plants, not even a lil grass from the gaps of the road bricks. In fact, the road was completely clean as if the whole town was built as single piece of cement or something.
The asphalt wasn't even made of asphalt, and it was made of seemingly the same ingredient used on man walks. It was wide enough for two-way driving yet there weren't any marks on the road nor there were single vehicle, not even a bicycle. And if this wasn't odd enough, there were no single creature around the whole town. The whole outskirts are a ghost town at this point, maybe they all left for the metropolis or something, I don't know.
At least everything was peaceful and I was enjoying the vacancy, only until I found a lit house up in the tiny hill in the town. Revising my paths came, I must have seen this house when I was in ny room as it was 2F or higher that's enough to view the whole town. Anyways, both my curiosity and my unknown desire (as if I was aiming to come here) lead me in that house. The building only consisted of only one story with the whole wall facing the road side was made of glass as my house was.
I went in, and the very first person I met was a slim old man with a noticeable hairloss that exposed his forehead and crown. He was wearing black/navy jackets and jeans, and I could know he was in charge of this building without anyone telling me.
This man was not really out of ordinary if considered a modern fashion, but the environment I mentioned earlier was definitly not the scenery we can see in public areas in modern era. Anyways, the interior light was warm orange/gold as the indoor ceiling lamps' we can see nowadays. And there was a counter and a few table sets just like an ordinary diner, they were no defferent to modern designs as well though.
After that, I soon found the second person sitting on one of the seats, waiting for me. My subconscious knew that the second person was the one I came here for. Additionally, there followed 2~4 female from behind as I came closer in, as if they came here to have a meal or something, I didn't bother.
And right before I sit down to talk about my business with the target, the old man I saw earlier came close as if he were trying to take orders from us. But instead, he suddenly hugged me and hold me tight. This is where the drama takes place: He coughed at me. There was an odd silence for a couple of seconds, and we all knew the virus was with him. 'Corona!' (the name of COVID-19), I shouted, it suddenly became urgent. And even before I react or anything, he grabbed me tight and bit me like a zombie. It's was really painful and terrifying, and it pissed me off at the same time. I struggled to get rid of him but he bit the same spot again where already has teeth-marked wound. However that old man's skin didn't look like turning, nor there were visible blood vein from him and my wound was just an ordinary human teeth mark wound.
I was then awake, still feeling the pain on my left neck-to-shoulder part but managed to ease off as I was lying on my usual bed in a usual house. I fear if the COVID-19 shall keep going and evolving, this dream won't just be a dream in the future. I guess the ghost town is where people isolate others whether they are infected or had no money/rank to live in the metropolis. Now I feel sad about humanity since the dream came from how I experienced/been thinking of.


That's all folks! :3
There should be more that I fail to remember but at least these are the most memorable/frequently dreamed ones thus I could manage to write them down. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2020)

I dreamt I cut my hair badly. x3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 11, 2020)

I dreamed I could make a full breakfast this morning.... without any fussy clean ups and aggravation.


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 21, 2020)

Necrobumped because the another thread like this were made

Also, for Stray Cat Terry's Korean dream...

**screaming interally**


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 21, 2020)

ChozetsuDynamisch said:


> Necrobumped because the another thread like this were made


Umm... I think there may be a problem 
We basically have the same thread twice 

forums.furaffinity.net: Dreams


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 21, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'm constantly falling in my dreams. And I always hit the ground but literally hit the ground with no ill effects.
> 
> The odd thing is that I'm throwing myself off ledges willingly. I'm not sure how to interpret it.


Y'all know it

I saw the same thing in Super Mario Bros. X forums before...


----------



## LeFay (Jun 21, 2020)

I would like to make a request that no one else posts here due to initial necro. While I love reading about peoples dreams and seeing the comments if someone else makes a similar thread after ones of the same titles already died I think it's appropriate to carry on topic conversation to that thread as reviving old ones can hinder conversation around the topic.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2020)

Sweet dreams are made of cheese.
Who am I to get some brie?


----------



## Raever (Jun 22, 2020)

Strange, lucid, and sometimes downright creepy dreams are ones that I often have. I love most of them since the more lucid a dream is, the more fun it is to experience, but sometimes things can get weird.

The most recent example I have is when I went to bed in another room than the room I usually sleep in, and woke up in a dream on the couch to see a man in black staring at me. I couldn't recognize many features, but I didn't feel threatened. It was almost as if I felt guarded. Then I woke up again except in the bed I was actually sleeping in, and began to question reality for a few seconds haha.


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 22, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Sweet dreams are made of cheese.
> Who am I to get some brie?


Me


----------



## Skittles (Jun 22, 2020)

The most recent one I had was me visiting a party of folks I hadn't seen in awhile... As my Sona in full regal regalia.. That was interesting.


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 18, 2020)

If I had to pick one dream that stands out the most it would be this strange reoccurring dream that I had several times a long time ago, but still remember very vividly: I was alone in some ruined city with crumbling buildings. It was nighttime and it was raining constantly. The rain somehow felt wrong: raindrops were much heavier and bigger than normal and it wasn’t water. It was some thick black liquid that felt very cold to the touch but, for some reason, did not make my clothes wet for very long. Also something was chasing me and I was constantly trying to run away from it or hide. Even though I never saw it and had no idea what it was and what it looked like, I could feel when it was close and, I don’t know how to properly explain this, the mere presence of this thing was terrifying. It somehow always vaguely knew where I was and was chasing me relentlessly, but I always somehow managed to evade it.

If anyone is interested, I can describe several other unusual dreams I remember.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2020)

I dreamed I was Spirit from Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron and I was at the part of the movie where he makes an epic jump and escapes from the general but I could only jump like one of the horses in Oblivion and I fell down into the crevice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2020)

I was trying to cram myself into a Dalek casing in a dream the night before last, but just couldn't commit.


----------



## Raever (Oct 28, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> but I could only jump like one of the horses in Oblivion



Dude. I spit out my drink reading this. XD


----------

